# living in marbella



## lisaadele (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey there,
Have just moved to marbella for the first time and have a job in the centre working as an English teacher. Im currently living in the av.las palmeras area,about a 15 min walk from the centre. Ive now been told its not the best place to live as there were real problems in this area with crime about 15-20yrs ago,apparently its better now but im still concerned.
Can any marbella locals give me some good feedback about my area,best places for nightlife and meeting others and cheaper gyms. I was also thinking about getting a job at a local irish bar for extra money but mainly to meet other people. However,im slightly concerned about how much I'll get taxed for having two jobs although as most bar jobs are cash in hand maybe that won't be too much of a problem.
Can anyone give me a heads up??
thanks!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

lisaadele said:


> Hey there,
> Have just moved to marbella for the first time and have a job in the centre working as an English teacher. Im currently living in the av.las palmeras area,about a 15 min walk from the centre. Ive now been told its not the best place to live as there were real problems in this area with crime about 15-20yrs ago,apparently its better now but im still concerned.
> Can any marbella locals give me some good feedback about my area,best places for nightlife and meeting others and cheaper gyms. I was also thinking about getting a job at a local irish bar for extra money but mainly to meet other people. However,im slightly concerned about how much I'll get taxed for having two jobs although as most bar jobs are cash in hand maybe that won't be too much of a problem.
> Can anyone give me a heads up??
> thanks!


Don't really know anything specifically about your street, doubt there's anyone else here will either. Does it feel safe now? You can either decide to stay or move on, probably losing your deposit. Nearer the beach is generally considered nicer but it is expensive if you are paying all the rent on your own. 

If you feel safe personally, you could just stay if rent is cheap. If you fear burglary, then make sure you have contents insurance and take into account that burglaries can happen anywhere.

Nightlife is around the old town, paseo and Banus- and it starts late!

I only know one gym, down on the paseo but it's expensive. Take up running and use the outdoor gym equipment- there's some on the beach. We don't seem to have these in the UK but adults do use them there. It's like. A swing park for grown ups.

I can only think of one Irish bar, maybe there are more. If you get to know them, they may be able to give you a shift or two. You'd be taxed on all your earnings, but you'll not pay more just because it's a second job as such. If it's cash in hand, that's fine, lots do it, but it is illegal and there are increasing reports of the authorities clamping down on this in Spain. You and the employer could be in trouble if caught.

Try the bar anyway for making friends- and colleagues. If you do a search on here, there have been quite a few people in the area looking to make friends. I think there's also a Facebook group who sometimes meet for lunch, etc.


----------



## lisaadele (Aug 29, 2013)

thanks for the response!
havent had any trouble so far,so I'll wait and see,everything else is good...ive read about beach fit so i think i might give that a go and I'll check out some irish bars in the next couple of days!i get the impression the old town is for late dinners and atmosphere but puerto deportivo is where people go to party(if they arent in banus).xx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I've seen plenty having fun in both the old tone and in the port!

The way I heard it is there are no really bad areas in Marbella, just some better than others, so I'm guessing you don't need to panic too much. At least where you are, you'll have lots of neighbours, so just smile at them all, practise your Spanish to greet them, and make yourself known by visiting the local butcher, etc often.

Some of the apt blocks nearer the beach are actually half empty much of the time, and it can feel a little spooky and dead. With a little bit of luck, and effort on your part, perhaps one or two of your neighbours will take you under their wing!


----------



## lisaadele (Aug 29, 2013)

hey thanks that's good to know. and as for making friends with the neighbours,im working on it!better start making some pies!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

And you found us.. Pop around tonight if you are bored, I´m working from 7:30pm or May see you tomorrow night, we hope to have 10 or twelve coming, mostly our age group


----------

